
500-year-old skeleton still wearing thigh-high boots found in London river - apollinaire
https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/04/health/london-skeleton-thames-boots-scli-gbr-intl/index.html
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
So apparently moss was the first moldable insole. I couldn't find any
information with a cursory googling on when this practice first came into
being. Does anyone here have any information?

~~~
cronix
Found this:

> Interestingly, the shoes did not even have padding or support. It's true
> that they protected the feet, but this was accomplished mainly by keeping
> them covered up. The construction of the shoe did not include the materials
> typically found in modern footwear. Despite this, men were able to add their
> own details to the shoe to make them more protective. For example, the
> lining of the boots would often be made with moss and wool, which were added
> by the wearer himself.

[https://shoes.lovetoknow.com/Mens_Renaissance_Boots](https://shoes.lovetoknow.com/Mens_Renaissance_Boots)

------
craftyguy
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18644835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18644835)

